# slow



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

From what I have been hearing is fishing at pike and new Cumberland have been really so far this year? Has anyone done any good?


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Guess there hitting


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol if they are hitting it's for some group of super elite who DON'T frequent this forum! I havnt even been down lately with this cold... Have a feeling all the feeders are iced over n that the edges of the Ohio have to be Damn close too..... Don't think I wanna be walking on those rocks right now! 

Jerry you been down?! Or anyone else?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

colonel594 said:


> Lol if they are hitting it's for some group of super elite who DON'T frequent this forum! I havnt even been down lately with this cold... Have a feeling all the feeders are iced over n that the edges of the Ohio have to be Damn close too..... Don't think I wanna be walking on those rocks right now!
> 
> Jerry you been down?! Or anyone else?



NOPE, Matt,,, I know better. TOOO cold. 'Less we go try an open feeder?
Chris & I MIGHT be heading up to Skeeter, or Erie, IF it warms up a tad on Thursday. I'll keep ya posted. 
Your welcome to tag-a-long this weekend, if you like.
Call or email, if your allowed


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

You really went there?!?! Lol of course in "allowed"...... She has clinicals all day Saturday... She'll never know!!! Hahaha lemme know though should be warmer Saturday... I have no ice gear though! Never been out for it to be honest! 

On a side note I have an appointment in East Liverpool tomorrow! I'll be checking some feeders and spots on the O while I down there... See what's iced up and what isn't, and good the water looks!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't wait for your OR feeder report.
Those 5 tip-ups that i ordered from FishUSA just came in,,,, I'll spool 'em up tomorrow. I'm psyched 
Oh ya,,, I gotta remember to borrow Pauls auger,,,, which means you guys gotta remind me!


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> I can't wait for your OR feeder report.
> Those 5 tip-ups that i ordered from FishUSA just came in,,,, I'll spool 'em up tomorrow. I'm psyched
> Oh ya,,, I gotta remember to borrow Pauls auger,,,, which means you guys gotta remind me!


The river above Pike Island is solid ice. Below Wheeling the barges have the center ice broken.

Chuck


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks ces
Looks like I'll be hitting a POND tomorrow.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

furtherdownstream said:


> Saturday a friend of mine posted photos on his Facebook page of *northern pike he caught in a section of a river where it thawed.* He won't tell me where though. Two nice pike one broke his line on the ice.


THANKS for the report!
I'd like to hear the whole story, 'cause I never landed one YET,,,, out of the River.
Backwaters? Cove? Feeder?
And what was he throwing?


----------



## CES (Nov 24, 2006)

The river the was open below Pike Island dam to Wheeling with ice along the shore in places on Tuesday

Chuck


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Well at New Cumberland things are locked up pretty good above the lock and dam, below behind the lock wall it's open with flowing water and big chunks of ice floating through! It's gonna be a while before it's worth going down, defiantly going to need to thaw!


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

First one of year for me...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow Tlark Nice,,,, 
BUT NO STORY??? WE want to learn 

lol, You must be 'further's' friend!?

Thanks, & Welcome


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

Really no story...I've been to pike island 2 out of the last 3 nights and that's the only one I caught...caught it on a minny


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

tlark19 said:


> Really no story...I've been to pike island 2 out of the last 3 nights and that's the only one I caught...caught it on a minny



Well see,,, even THAT helps!
I was already visualizing a backwater/ backwash somewhere,,,,,
a place quiet enough to throw a 6" floater!
Have you read any of the Central reports where they are throwing floaters below a dam, backwash, and catching sauger? 
I wanna/gotta find a place like that!
Thanks


----------

